# Internet Connection using Cisco Valet router shutting down at random times



## Monpekokero (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm using windows 7 on an Acer Laptop/notebook though I don't think the Laptop matters much. Every so once in a while my internet connection will just stop working. Not just on my laptop/notebook but on my PS3 and PSP also. It will eventually come back up but Ultimately shut down again. While this is happening all electronics will still detect all other Internet hotspots but my own. The router is only a couple days old as I was using another Cisco model but that was messing up also so I bought the new. With both routers I am having the same problem and need help.


----------



## Monpekokero (Aug 13, 2010)

Any other information needed will be supplied


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Monpekokero (Aug 13, 2010)

My ISP is Comcast
The Router is a Cisco Valet Plus Model number M20
The Modem is an Arris model TM602G/CT
There are no other hardware devices
It is a wireless connection and the encryption is both WPA or WPA2
On my Laptop/notebook i use Windows 7 and the other appliances are a PS3 and PSP. I personally use Firefox though IE and Google Chrome are both present also.

I have rebooted the computer though I don't exactly know what a system restore is.
I have tried connecting with an Ethernet cable and it (Internet Connection) still disconnects at random intervals. 
I have removed encryption from the router.
I don't have other computers on the network but i do have a PSP and PS3 and they do experience the same problems.
I have also tried safe mode and connected directly to the modem.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\PSPM>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 33ms

C:\Users\PSPM>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.2.43] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 72.30.2.43:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 98ms

C:\Users\PSPM>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.132] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PSPM-ACER <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
PSPM-ACER <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
 WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\PSPM>
C:\Users\PSPM>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PSPM-Acer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-4C-E5-BC-57-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80ca:4d38:67a2:4688%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.132(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 13, 2010 5:31:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 14, 2010 12:53:48 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 311446757
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-C4-D0-BF-70-5A-B6-06-B9-5E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.87.68.166
68.87.74.166
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-06-B9-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ga.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10f3:1abb:3f57:fe7b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10f3:1abb:3f57:fe7b%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268435456
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-C4-D0-BF-70-5A-B6-06-B9-5E

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{856ED3C4-B8B5-470E-B3C2-641E5FDB459F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\PSPM>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a direct connection to the modem has the issue, and your other devices disconnect as well, you most likely have an ISP or modem issue. If this is an ISP supplied modem, they're the ones that will have to fix it.


----------

